# Need suggestions to help sheep during hot (115 degree (F)) weather



## FunInTheSun (Jun 25, 2021)

We are in Oregon and are expecting several days of 100+ degree heat, with one day forecasted at 115 degrees (F).  This is very unusual weather for our area.  Our sheep have been sheared, have shade and plenty of fresh water.  Is there anything else we can do to help them get through this heat wave?  Thank you!


----------



## Kusanar (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm not sure exactly with sheep, but with horses, if you can give them fans in the shade so that they can relax in moving air, maybe give them a concrete slab to lay on in the shade (barn isle or similar if available). Cool water. And try to keep them as calm as possible so they just lay around and stay cool rather than being up and moving around and getting hotter.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> I'm not sure exactly with sheep, but with horses, if you can give them fans in the shade so that they can relax in moving air, maybe give them a concrete slab to lay on in the shade (barn isle or similar if available). Cool water. And try to keep them as calm as possible so they just lay around and stay cool rather than being up and moving around and getting hotter.


All sounds good to me! Since they are sheared you could try to hose them off however....my sheep at least hate water like the plague. If you cant do fans make the shade be outside someplace in the open so they can get any possible breeze. If you have any type of woods in your pasture you can try luring them over there as wooded areas are always cooler then non-wooded areas.


----------



## FunInTheSun (Jun 25, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> All sounds good to me! Since they are sheared you could try to hose them off however....my sheep at least hate water like the plague. If you cant do fans make the shade be outside someplace in the open so they can get any possible breeze. If you have any type of woods in your pasture you can try luring them over there as wooded areas are always cooler then non-wooded areas.


Yup - our sheep hate the water, too!  Unfortunately, there isn't ANY wind forecasted with this hot weather.  When we had a steer, we set up an industrial-sized fan in the barn and he would just stand right in front of it, like a dog out a car window!  We'll do the same for the sheep - at least it will get some air moving for them.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2021)

We are in east Texas, HOT and humid. Our “barn” is really a lean to off the side of a 23’ portable building. It extends out 20’ and has only the one side. We put radiant heat barrier under the metal roof and it lowers the temperature about 15 degrees. The sheep will go to the pasture gate and yell at me to go back home in the heat of the day! LOL

All the above advice is good. Only thing I have to add is to slightly wet the area in front of the fan. Use a hose nozzle with a mist setting. The fan on the damp area will evaporate the water and be more cooling.


----------



## FunInTheSun (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh, good idea to put water in front of the fan.  As much as they hate a sprinkler/rain, they might tolerate and even appreciate a mister and it will probably just cool the surrounding air a bit!  Thank you!  If we keep experiencing this kind of heat (hopefully this is just a one-off!), we'll look into putting up a radiant heat barrier as our barn is also a pole building with a metal roof.


Baymule said:


> We are in east Texas, HOT and humid. Our “barn” is really a lean to off the side of a 23’ portable building. It extends out 20’ and has only the one side. We put radiant heat barrier under the metal roof and it lowers the temperature about 15 degrees. The sheep will go to the pasture gate and yell at me to go back home in the heat of the day! LOL
> 
> All the above advice is good. Only thing I have to add is to slightly wet the area in front of the fan. Use a hose nozzle with a mist setting. The fan on the damp area will evaporate the water and be more cooling.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

We do that for our pigs when it is really hot, hose down the cement floor in the barn then aim the big greenhouse fan we have across it......swamp cooler. It really does work well.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 25, 2021)

Yep...water.  I have even just hosed the ground in barn aisle, or where they lay in shade.  Not mud, just dampness.  That's really part of what they get under trees.


----------



## GoateeMcfee (Jun 25, 2021)

I dont have a clue about sheep, but ive got the same forecast here up in Washington. I find hydration is the most important. I set up fans where most needed. Ive got baby quail that just hatched so im taking those inside even though thats a bit odd. Mostly though for my cow and goats Ive been hosing them down with cold water. They absolutely hate it but when I can get them close enough I just spray the crap out of them😂. Same with the dogs but they love it.


----------



## secuono (Jun 25, 2021)

Deep shade. 
They'll use fans blowing at them, though.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2021)

I’ve even lived without air conditioning before and spray misted the top sheet and turned on the fan to go to sleep. Remember that if your AC ever breaks!

I bought a roll of radiant heat barrier from Amazon. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## FunInTheSun (Jun 25, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I’ve even lived without air conditioning before and spray misted the top sheet and turned on the fan to go to sleep. Remember that if your AC ever breaks!
> 
> I bought a roll of radiant heat barrier from Amazon. It makes a huge difference.


Oh, please don't even suggest that our AC is going to go out - I'm completely spoiled by it!  Years ago, when I lived in Texas, I used a swamp cooler and that memory sure makes me appreciate AC all the more!


----------



## Cotton*wood (Jun 27, 2021)

If you have any trees in your pasture, or woodsy area, making sure they have access to that can be very helpful.   It's MUCH cooler under the trees than anywhere else.


----------



## GoateeMcfee (Jun 27, 2021)

FunInTheSun said:


> Oh, please don't even suggest that our AC is going to go out - I'm completely spoiled by it!  Years ago, when I lived in Texas, I used a swamp cooler and that memory sure makes me appreciate AC all the more!


When it started getting hot here a few weeks ago we finally broke down and bought AC, supposed to get installed right now. But its too hot to work in the attic! Literally the worst paradox ever, too hot to install AC😂.


----------

